
Mashape Open-Sources Its Kong API Management Platform - Errorcod3
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/28/mashape-open-sources-its-kong-api-management-platform/
======
narsil
Nice to see more open-source solutions in this area. I've used the popular
Django Rest Framework [1] to implement and manage APIs. Would there be a
compelling reason to use Kong for the management aspect?

[1] [http://www.django-rest-framework.org](http://www.django-rest-
framework.org)

~~~
nijiko
You no longer have to code certain features into your API and can let Kong
handle it for you :)

Saving you time and money!

    
    
       Some features: http://getkong.org/plugins/

------
codeinchaos
open sourcing Kong which powers our API marketplace with billions of calls per
day, is not only a major milestone for the team, but also marks a shift in API
tooling and services, we're challenging the the status quo and service
providers by giving away for free what they charge for in thousands (and in
some cases millions) of dollars.

making it open source is the icing on the cake!

we want to give the power back to the developer community and together create
amazing open source tooling, while directly adding years of lessons learned to
your development stack.

~~~
coopr
So, what does Mashape (now) sell?

~~~
coopr
Doh, nevermind, Mashape sells, perhaps among other things, Kong Enterprise
[http://getkong.org/enterprise/](http://getkong.org/enterprise/)

------
jefflinwood
Glad to see this! Building out this type of infrastructure behind a publicly
facing API is never fun. That's partially why one of my API's is hosted at
Mashape in the first place!

------
hkarthik
This is an interesting stack, as it looks to be Nginx + Lua based with
Cassandra as the backend database.

Not very common, but clearly well thought out and battle tested!

------
fosk
This is Marco from Mashape. Let me know if you have any questions/feedback and
I will be happy to answer.

If you need a testing Cassandra node to try out Kong, we have created this:
[http://kongdb.org/](http://kongdb.org/)

~~~
czbond
Thank you for releasing this - it solves some problems we've been struggling
with , and I'm really excited to use it. [ which i don't say often]

~~~
fosk
Thank you, let me know how I can help. You can find me at:
[https://gitter.im/Mashape/kong](https://gitter.im/Mashape/kong)

------
scott_b
Big fan of Mashape, and opening up a stack for API devs that easily does the
auth, metering, etc is a big win for the glue economy. love it.

------
peeyek
I know it's so much like 'indirect marketing' things for Mashape. But, this
stuff is pretty helpful for developers to create an API service in minutes.
Thanks so much, Mashape.

~~~
orliesaurus
Please do let us know what you think about it! We've worked very hard to open-
source it the correct way :)

~~~
peeyek
Well, despite Kong is still on highly development mode[1], the
documentations[0] is well written. I'm impressed.

[0] [http://getkong.org/docs/](http://getkong.org/docs/) [1]
[https://github.com/Mashape/kong/releases](https://github.com/Mashape/kong/releases)

~~~
nijiko
Thank you, glad to hear my hard work has paid off :)

------
netvarun
Another quality open-source project from Mashape! I had written a blog post
about ~2.5 years ago on building our own API backed system:
[http://blog.semantics3.com/building-a-paid-api-
offering/](http://blog.semantics3.com/building-a-paid-api-offering/)

If Kong had been available then, we would have probably gone with it.

~~~
christinang89
thanks varun, very cool what you built there! :) definitely looking forward to
possible contributions from you to the github project ;P

------
berkay
Looks very useful, congrats! Cassandra dependency may be an obstacle for wider
adoption.

"Don't worry if you are not experienced with these technologies, Kong works
out of the box"

These kind of statements are problematic. If you are not already using
Cassandra, I'm not sure introducing another data store you don't have
experience with would be a good move.

~~~
sinzone
For now we have created [http://kongdb.org](http://kongdb.org) \- to have Kong
running easily. For production use of Cassandra hosted we suggest Instaclustr.

~~~
bbromhead
[https://www.instaclustr.com/](https://www.instaclustr.com/)

